# Wtf thread



## Jaaaaamie (Oct 2, 2008)

I have such an urge to post these pics and can't seem to find an existing wtf thread.























I cannot take more making no sense


----------



## Deconstruct (Oct 2, 2008)

It's a hybrid! UG forums had a huge thread on these.


----------



## Variant (Oct 3, 2008)

*Here's my contribution:*


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Oct 3, 2008)

Deconstruct said:


> It's a hybrid! UG forums had a huge thread on these.




Haha I dont swing that way. Found most of these on moid.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 3, 2008)

WTF _IS_ THAT?!?!


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 4, 2008)

Out of all of them, this one got me the most... seriously... WTF?!


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 4, 2008)

Haha ok I found a few more simply by typing 'wtf' into google images...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 4, 2008)

What


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 4, 2008)

The


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 4, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 4, 2008)

???


----------



## TimSE (Oct 4, 2008)

fuck the what?


----------



## Harry (Oct 4, 2008)

The what fuck?


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 4, 2008)

What fuck the?


----------



## lobee (Oct 4, 2008)

What THE fuck?


----------



## sami (Oct 4, 2008)

C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAAAKERRR!


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 4, 2008)

did the org just turn into /b/ for a moment there? 

what de eff?


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a few more that always get me going uu tee eff


----------



## yevetz (Oct 4, 2008)

Jaaaaamie said:


> Here's a few more that always get me going uu tee eff



 this is ahot of rural russian peoples dancing


----------



## sami (Oct 4, 2008)

haha, wait till i get to work tmrw. I'll post my wtf collection


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 4, 2008)

Rubes! So many rubes!


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 5, 2008)

i found one that i cant post but you should search for it. do a google image search (with safe-search off) for 'wtf' and one of the first things that comes up is a lesbian porn pic. click that shit and zoom in


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Harry (Oct 5, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> i found one that i cant post but you should search for it. do a google image search (with safe-search off) for 'wtf' and one of the first things that comes up is a lesbian porn pic. click that shit and zoom in



Geezus, you're not kidding either


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mattayus said:


>



Dude that's Finnish! 

In English =
''Saturday 17.3 (3.17.200*)
Cosmic Comic Cafe
dj Rodolpho Zatanas
Strange Music''






















...



























Seriously, WTF?!


----------



## sami (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Mattayus (Oct 5, 2008)

(sorry if this next one's not cool, but technically she's not nude!)


----------



## Harry (Oct 5, 2008)

The cat in the bottle.
Holy shit


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does this picture remind anyone else of Buffalo Bill n the dog in Silence Of The Lambs?


----------



## sami (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Amelie (Oct 16, 2008)

Hahaha another awesome thread of random pics.. I got at least one or two I'm sure. let's see.. 

[oh and seriously, that first pic of the house with the dog child freaky walky thing ! WTF?!?!?!!!!! that one REALLY got me!]


----------



## Elysian (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## sami (Oct 16, 2008)

^WTF Indeed D:


----------



## DanD (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 18, 2008)

DanD said:


>



Oh... kay...?

Everything else I get but I think I must be missing something here...?


----------



## DanD (Oct 18, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh... kay...?
> 
> Everything else I get but I think I must be missing something here...?



Black kids playing Guitar Hero.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## DanD (Oct 18, 2008)

That show is so lame.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 18, 2008)

DanD said:


> That show is so lame.



That show is hilarious


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 19, 2008)

DanD said:


> Black kids playing Guitar Hero.



Soooooo...? I still feel like I'm missing something...?


----------



## winterlover (Oct 19, 2008)

black kids playing guitar hero???? liking rock???
lol i get it


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 19, 2008)

This thread kinda scares me o__O
What the fuck does that asian chick have between her legs???


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 19, 2008)

DanD said:


>



 wtf indeed


----------



## sami (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

^


----------



## DanD (Oct 19, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Soooooo...? I still feel like I'm missing something...?



If you lived in the U.S. you would understand.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 19, 2008)

erm... they do have black people in Ireland you know  who adhere to all the same stereotypes that they often do in the US, same here with the UK. I think he's confused because it's no reason to say 'wtf' just because they're not shooting other kids out of car windows.


----------



## sami (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 19, 2008)

My god!  Sami destroyed the thread! But in a good way...



Mattayus said:


> erm... they do have black people in Ireland you know  who adhere to all the same stereotypes that they often do in the US, same here with the UK. I think he's confused because it's no reason to say 'wtf' just because they're not shooting other kids out of car windows.



Aye, that's basically it.  I was just waiting to see if anyone else picked up on that.


----------



## sami (Oct 19, 2008)

hahah, yeah, that's only a smidgen of the collection I've been doing over the years


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 19, 2008)

sami said:


> hahah, yeah, that's only a smidgen of the collection I've been doing over the years


 
I see... I DEMAND MORE!  Also, congrats on the other post, that was some funneh shit


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 19, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I see... I DEMAND MORE!  Also, congrats on the other post, that was some funneh shit



Seconded.


----------



## DanD (Oct 20, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> erm... they do have black people in Ireland you know  who adhere to all the same stereotypes that they often do in the US, same here with the UK. I think he's confused because it's no reason to say 'wtf' just because they're not shooting other kids out of car windows.



I thought it made sense because generally most black kids I know would go "Gootar Hearo?! Hellll nawww, dat rock n roll iz ghey white people shiiiit due(d). If der waz turn tablez o(r) freestylin den I would plaaay fo shooow!"

And, oh. I introduce to you the "Hamatar"!


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 21, 2008)

sami said:


>




Its gotta be a bummer of a day when you go in for Breast Implants and come out missing an arm. Oh well, I would still tap that! 



sami said:


>



That's a Robber Crab, Largest Land crustacean on earth, nothing WTF about it really. Fascinating creatures really.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robber_crab


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> Its gotta be a bummer of a day when you go in for Breast Implants and come out missing an arm. Oh well, I would still tap that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just jumped on top of my chair...Im not going to be swimming for a while...


----------



## sami (Oct 21, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I just jumped on top of my chair...Im not going to be swimming for a while...





I'll post more tmrw.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't know if this has been posted yet.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I just jumped on top of my chair...Im not going to be swimming for a while...



Good news everyone! They can't swim.


----------



## Aaron (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh my god!


----------



## sami (Oct 22, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet.


----------



## NecroSamist (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 22, 2008)

That's... actually... horrible


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)

Yup... that's properly terrifying. Cheers for that, matey...


----------



## NecroSamist (Oct 22, 2008)

^ yeah, thats pretty much what i thought first time i saw it. Still kinda "wtf?" though.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Oct 23, 2008)

NecroSamist said:


> Here's mine




Haha I remember this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKlsnzT77KU


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2008)

it's a real game for Wii.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## gaunten (Oct 24, 2008)

OOh damn, I must be really tired, because I laughed so much it hurt when I saw this


----------



## DanD (Oct 24, 2008)

sami said:


> it's a real game for Wii.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 24, 2008)

sami said:


>





my stomach hurt from so much laughing after I saw this


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 24, 2008)

sami said:


> it's a real game for Wii.



WiiPii!

 WTF


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 24, 2008)

gaunten said:


> OOh damn, I must be really tired, because I laughed so much it hurt when I saw this




This definitely wins, hands down  WHAT THE FUCK!?!??!!?!


----------



## sami (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh man, I forgot about that video!! It's on my fav's list


----------



## DanD (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## sami (Oct 28, 2008)

hahah, saw that today myself!!! glad you resurrected this thread!


----------



## DanD (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## sami (Oct 28, 2008)

Does it go to 11?


----------



## garthfluff (Oct 28, 2008)

sami said:


> Does it go to 11?



It's goes to the moon.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 28, 2008)

That's pretty funky looking.


----------



## Aaron (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Jaaaaamie (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaron said:


>




HAHA THAT WAS A LOL AND A HALF


----------



## jymellis (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaron said:


>




if i knew who he was i would send him this!

fried guinea pig on a hot dog bun FTW!
http://tracksix.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/010808_11551.jpg


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaron said:


>




That was seriously weird... Although his girlfriend or whatever in that video is hawt.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 29, 2008)

jymellis said:


> if i knew who he was i would send him this!
> 
> fried guinea pig on a hot dog bun FTW!
> http://tracksix.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/010808_11551.jpg



Congratulations on posting the most fucked up thing in the thread.


----------



## DanD (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Mogwaii (Oct 29, 2008)

omfg lolololol

Person above me wins


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 29, 2008)

I WILL destroy the man in the first video. 

Second video, although weird, was quite entertaining!


----------



## sami (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2008)

sami said:


>




 that scared the crap outta me


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 10, 2008)

OK. How do you go about UN-seeing things?


----------



## silentrage (Nov 10, 2008)

this is some seriously funny WTF right here

http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f2364948o1p0.html


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Jaaaaamie (Nov 10, 2008)

hurray for brick and youtube


----------



## sami (Nov 12, 2008)

hahahah, lots of great postings lately. I've seen the Choose your own Adventure cover before, except it made fun of Data from Star Trek.

Here's another vid:


----------



## sami (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## gaunten (Dec 3, 2008)

...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 3, 2008)

^saw this a while ago and it gave me nightmares


----------



## porkchop (Dec 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> That was seriously weird... Although his girlfriend or whatever in that video is hawt.



Um ... this kids not the girlfriend type.


----------



## sami (Dec 4, 2008)

omg, i'm glad my son's not into The Wiggles anymore. He still likes Yo Gabba Gabba though...and strangely it draws me in:



Offering Ride to Boston this Weekend


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

^


Had it's own thread a few months ago, but that dance sequence has no better place then this:


----------



## sami (Dec 11, 2008)

oh god


----------



## sami (Jan 13, 2009)

Runnin' With The Songsmith | MeFi Music

listen to the standalone song, not the music player with multiple songs.


----------

